
Learned Multi-dimensional Indexes – Result with big impact for key/value stores? - Traudl
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.01668
======
Traudl
This could have huge implications for key/value stores and cloud storage
systems as it provides a mechanism to access data by more than one key. The
numbers to Amazon's z-order encoding also look very interesting. Of course,
updates/inserts might still be a problem, but many of the other techniques
(e.g, Amazon) are also static.

